# EPS Internal Battery In Madone?



## mattbell (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's possible to mount the new Campag internal EPS battery in the down tube of a Trek Madone 7 Series. It looks possible if you take the forks out and post it down the head tube. Is that is possible then just to decide where to put the charging port?

Thanks
Matt


----------

